# Arlington Hts, IL 9th annual  Chicagoland Classic Bike Show and Swap August 18th 2013



## bikeman76 (Jul 11, 2013)

Arlington Hts, IL 9th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap August 18th 2013
8th Annual Classic Bike Show and Swap will be held at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004 (Across the Street from the old location) from 9:00 AM to 2:00PM
on Sunday August 18th 2013.

$20 for swap space and $5 for show bike entry. (Trophies & Ribbons)
This show is well attended. Huge swap area with a great selection of those hard to find classic parts. 
Typically 60 - 70 of the finest show bikes around on display ! Bring your favorite and share it with everyone !
Food, restrooms, music and lots of fun for all !

For correct directions Mapquest 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call Joe at 847-398-1650 or E-mail bikeman76@msn.com.

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 11, 2013)

*Arlington Hts, IL 9th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show and Swap August 18th 2013*

Arlington Hts, IL 9th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show and Swap August 18th 2013
BE THERE OR BE SQUARE!


----------



## momona (Jul 15, 2013)

*cant wait!*

How much prewar / balloon tire stuff should i expect?


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 15, 2013)

momona said:


> How much prewar / balloon tire stuff should i expect?




There seems to be less prewar stuff at swaps every year but you will find some pretty good stuff at the swap. All the Chicago area collectors will be there and lots of prewar show bikes!

Joe


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 15, 2013)

DOH! My favorite local car show is that day! Alas....


----------



## momona (Jul 20, 2013)

*I'll be there.*

... given up on the spam infested CHICAGO Craigslist.  plan on bringing a few things.... girls monark silver king (aluminum), 24" boys dx, 24" girls spitfire... still trying to decide on the rest-- need to trim a lot of fat before winter hits.


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 24, 2013)

*Arlington Hts, IL Swap.  $5.00 Off Swap Space for Cabe members again this year!*

Cabe members will get $5.00 off a Swap Space again this year.  Only $15.00 !!!
Just mention you are a Cabe member and give us your screen name.
Thanks for everyone's support of swap.

Also bring a show bike if you can. We have one of the best displays of show bikes anywhere!
It's $5.00 if you would like to be in the judging for trophies and ribbons.

See you there,
Joe


----------



## momona (Jul 25, 2013)

do we need to make a reservation... or can we just show up the morning of?


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 25, 2013)

*Arlington Swap*



momona said:


> do we need to make a reservation... or can we just show up the morning of?




Reservations are not taken. Just show up between 7AM and 8AM and find a spot you like.Someone will come around later to collect fees.

Thanks for asking Momona!

Joe


----------



## bikeman76 (Jul 28, 2013)

*Some pictures from last years swap and show*


----------



## chitown (Jul 31, 2013)

*looking forward to this one.*

One of my favorite shows/swaps. The show bikes are worth the trip alone. I will also be bringing some $crap metal to hopefully get rid of.

Working on a show bike but not sure if I'll be done in time. I will be bringing my SK's to put in the coral too.


----------



## momona (Jul 31, 2013)

*Pics!*

More pics! What sk's are you bringing?

What's on the menu guys?


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 1, 2013)

*Going*

Looking forward to it.  Bringing a few primo Elgins


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 1, 2013)

momona said:


> More pics! What sk's are you bringing?
> 
> What's on the menu guys?







Some SK's from last year.

Food menu last year was Chicago style Beef sandwiches, Italian sausage and hot dogs from Zio Toni's restaurant. Pop and Water.  Coffee and donuts in the morning.
Should be similar this year.


----------



## momona (Aug 6, 2013)

Less than two weeks!  What is on everyone's wish list?  ---maybe we can get some trades and sales going?


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 8, 2013)

I think I'm going, I'll be bringing cycletrucks, a dx, a table full of parts. I'll be looking for cash and 38 schwinn parts.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 8, 2013)

Bringing these bikes,

  Looking for exceptional original survivors TOC to 1920.


----------



## momona (Aug 9, 2013)

Very cool stuff so far!


----------



## momona (Aug 12, 2013)

*Almost!!!*

...is anyone else ready for Sunday?!!!


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2013)

Waiting to go.I know fellow Cabers will give me a good deal .Right? RIGHT??


----------



## sqrly (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks like im gonna be there with random stuff at cheap prices.

Hoping to meet some fellow cabers.


----------



## chitown (Aug 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> Waiting to go.I know fellow Cabers will give me a good deal .Right? RIGHT??




Vince, Have I got a deal for you!!! For local pickup only. No shipping to Portland. Once in a lifetime offer!!!

*$325.00*

View attachment 108786


----------



## sqrly (Aug 12, 2013)

chitown said:


> Vince, Have I got a deal for you!!! For local pickup only. No shipping to Portland. Once in a lifetime offer!!!
> 
> *$325.00*
> 
> View attachment 108786




Oooo.  That is a good deal.  I just saw one of those on ebay for $445, SOLD!!! At that price.  Lmao

Hey chitown.  Im gonna be looking for ya, I want you to look at an old bike if you have the time.


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2013)

chitown said:


> Vince, Have I got a deal for you!!! For local pickup only. No shipping to Portland. Once in a lifetime offer!!!
> 
> *$325.00*
> 
> View attachment 108786




SEE! Thats a true Caber! Willing to cut a super deal to another Caber! WAY TO GO CHI1


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2013)

View attachment 108786

This photo looks like a still from "Night of the Living Dead".


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> View attachment 108786
> 
> This photo looks like a still from "Night of the Living Dead".




Dave, are you off your meds again???


----------



## chitown (Aug 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> SEE! Thats a true Caber! Willing to cut a super deal to another Caber! WAY TO GO CHI1




Good thing we know us cabers can trust each other for a fair deal.


----------



## Boris (Aug 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Dave, are you off your meds again???




Well..............that's what it reminded me of! By the way, thanks for the reminder about he meds.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Well..............that's what it reminded me of! By the way, thanks for the reminder about he meds.
> 
> View attachment 108834




...why, it was no trowel ...I mean trouble at all!


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2013)

Isnt it your bedtime Dave?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe Dave would like my "landing wheel" Higgins.......


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Memory Lane*

Memory Lane is planning on attending the show so if you need them to bring anything special give them a call. 
You can pick it up at the Arlington Hts show and save the shipping costs !

See you there !
Joe


----------



## momona (Aug 17, 2013)

*Pics*

...lets see some pics of those trucks all loaded up....


... Plan on packing up everything tonight!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Trucks not loaded yet but...*

The living room is a mess!! And upside down, stupid broken iPhone!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 17, 2013)

What time does everyone get there in the morning for swap set up?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> What time does everyone get there in the morning for swap set up?




opens at 9:00 ....... by 8 at least.


----------



## momona (Aug 17, 2013)

Truck is ready to go.
2- 24" schwinns, a 20" girls schwinn ballooner, girls silver king frame and parts, and some leftovers.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 17, 2013)

*Great news*

Memory lanes may be at the swap meet!
Big time when they come to a swap meet!
Should be a great bike show as well.
The fender doctor is bring locking forks.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2013)

Just got back from the show (my poor doggie was crossing his legs)
My first time there, and well, all I can say is what a GREAT well-run meet!!! Finally put faces to folks and did some bike yakking, and met some really nice folks!  Sold some stuff and bought some wonderful goodies to boot. bri.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 18, 2013)

Good show, thanks to Joe and the staff. Awesome!
Congratulations to Wes, 1941 original autocycle Best of Show.

 Bricycle's  phenominal original big girl bike attached.  Vince it's stellar.


----------



## momona (Aug 18, 2013)

*Fun show*

...didn't sell as much as I wanted, bought more than I should have, but had a great time!

... If I didn't get a chance to say hi, I was the guy riding around with my daughter on the 20" schwinn dx with the white solo polo seat, we both had a great time! Hope to see you all at the next one!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Arlington 2013 Swap Pics*











Great turnout and great weather !


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Arlington 2013 Show Pics*










Thanks to everyone who brought out show bikes !  There were many fantastic originals and restorations. Anyone else have pictures ?


----------



## bike (Aug 18, 2013)

*wow several of these bikes*



bikeman76 said:


> View attachment 109561View attachment 109562View attachment 109563View attachment 109564
> Thanks to everyone who brought out show bikes !  There were many fantastic originals and restorations. Anyone else have pictures ?




one bike alone was worth more than everthing in the field at Dudley...Kind of suprised more did not show up in New England


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 18, 2013)

*The show and swap is over.*

This was a very good show!  Nice space, good camaraderie and LOTS OF GREAT SHOW BIKES. 
I was lucky enough to have won best of prewar original and best of show with my 1941 original super deluxe 1941 autocycle. 
Thanks to Joe, Ron and Hank as well as all including the Cabers who attended. 
We need to identify our selves as Cabers!
Looking forward to next year at Village Cycle in Arlington Heights, Illinois!
Wes Pinchot


----------



## chitown (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks to Joe and his crew for another great event.

Also, thanks to everyone who bought some of my crap so I could buy some more crap!!!

Nice to see the other cabers there representing, some I've already met and others just met today.


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 19, 2013)

I thought it was a great turnout, and really fair prices!!! It was really good to meet you guys!!


----------



## momona (Aug 19, 2013)

Where s the next show.... Driving distance from Chicago?


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Good show, thanks to Joe and the staff. Awesome!
> Congratulations to Wes, 1941 original autocycle Best of Show.
> 
> Bricycle's  phenominal original big girl bike attached.  Vince it's stellar.




I was there,Sat by my friend Hank for awhile.We need to get Cabe shirts or hats..


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 20, 2013)

*where is the photo?*

Dude whats up. lets see a photo of the bike and the first place prize/trophy!!   




WES PINCHOT said:


> This was a very good show!  Nice space, good camaraderie and LOTS OF GREAT SHOW BIKES.
> I was lucky enough to have won best of prewar original and best of show with my 1941 original super deluxe 1941 autocycle.
> Thanks to Joe, Ron and Hank as well as all including the Cabers who attended.
> We need to identify our selves as Cabers!
> ...


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Best of Show*

All the show bike trophy winners pics will be in an upcoming "Newsletter by John". October or November issue. If you're not familiar with the newsletter it is delivered about 10 issues a year and has information on vintage bikes, upcoming show info, classifieds for subscribers and a touch of John's humor. All for $18.00 per year ! Published by John Polizzi.  (317) 297-4755

If anyone else has pics of any trophy winners please post them.
Thanks
Joe


----------



## Greg M. (Aug 21, 2013)

*Here is Wes and his prize winner!*



looneymatthew said:


> Dude whats up. lets see a photo of the bike and the first place prize/trophy!!




Here is a picture of the award winning 1941 original paint Autocycle Super Deluxe owned by Wes Pinchot, aka the Fender Doctor.
Wes and I have been working on the small details of this bike thru the winter, getting the lights, horn and speedometer working. 
It was all worth it when Wes told me he won the best pre war bike of the show AND best of show. 
Congrats Wes!

Thanks to Joe, Ron, and Hank for hosting another great show.

Greg M.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 22, 2013)

*looneymatthew*

looneymatthew
SEE P.M.


----------



## looneymatthew (Aug 22, 2013)

*Brilliant*

great picture 
AMAZING CYCLE
thanks




WES PINCHOT said:


> looneymatthew
> SEE P.M.


----------

